# A mansalva



## rmata2009

¿Hay alguna expresión en portugués brasileño para esta expresión?


----------



## Mangato

Convendría que facilitara contexto. En español a mansalva puede tener distintas interpretaciones.
- A salvo de cualquier peligro o incertidumbre
- Sin límite moral y legal alguno _ El ejército XXX  ocupó *a mansalva*  los nucleos de la resistencia_
- Extrema abundancia, prodigalidad.   _Gastaba dinero *a mansalva. *_
En este último caso he oído* a mancheia*

Espera a la opiníon de los nativos

Saludos,

MG


----------



## vf2000

Mangato said:


> - Extrema abundancia, prodigalidad.   _Gastaba dinero *a mansalva. *_
> En este último caso he oído* a mancheia*



Para o caso acima, o único que me sinto capaz de ajudar, eu diria "Gastava dinheiro *A RODO*"
Nunca ouvi *A MÃO CHEIA* nesse sentido. Apenas para descrever uma bofetada bem dada, *DE MÃO CHEIA*.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Nunca ouvi *A MÃO CHEIA* nesse sentido


 
Usa-se em Portugal, muitas vezes no plural: _'às mãos cheias'._


----------



## rmata2009

Gracias por responder. El contexto es muy metafórico porque se trata de un poema en prosa del que pongo el fragmento inicial:

*UNA MUJER ENCINTA SUEÑA*​*UN PAVO REAL EN UN JARDÍN GRANIZADO*​ 
Soñado, soñado, lo dejé irse bajo las frondas del esplendor. En  mi vientre redondo llevaba una música de cascos de caballo y una mina encantada. Tres o cuatro muchachas querían atraparlo: resbalaban en lo efímero y conjetural de la luz blanca, reían con risa de gasa. No sé en qué momento vino esta tromba con su pedrería de hielo; tampoco sé mucho de este  pavo real esquivo que, ahora mismo, está trepando una escalera. Va subiendo con saltos de no llegar nunca, de volverse otro mientras en su incendio muere un rey a mansalva. Desde el último peldaño, mirándome, despliega su follaje con muchos loros, su plumaje con pólvora de aparecernos muy alegres. 

En el poema parece referirse al sentido "con total seguridad de no errar" como en "disparar a mansalva".   
​​​​​​​


----------



## Tomby

rmata2009 said:


> En el poema parece referirse al sentido "con total seguridad de no errar" como en "disparar a mansalva"


En el DRAE dice que mansalva es "sobre seguro": mansalva.
Puede estar relacionado.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

... _muere un rey a mansalva,_ lo entiendo  en este caso como  _muere con impunidad_


----------



## rmata2009

Sí, de acuerdo Mangato, creo que es _muere con impunidad. _Coincide entonces con la idea de "mano a salvo". Gracias por la acertada observación. Faltaría entonces la expresión en portugués.


----------



## vf2000

Morre um rei impunemente.


----------



## rmata2009

Muito obrigado!


----------



## coolbrowne

Bueno, es cierto que "morre impunemente" corresponde a 





rmata2009 said:


> ... _muere con impunidad..._


Sin embargo, si me permiten, no creo que haga sentido. En esta contrucción _impunidad_ resulta conectada directamente a _rey_, es decir, _dicho_ _rey _no fué punido. Al contrario creo que el sentido sería que el rey se murió y nadie fue punido por eso.

Por outro lado, não foi exatamente isto que disse *Mangato*:





vf2000 said:


> Nunca ouvi *A MÃO CHEIA* nesse sentido.


A expressão *à mancheia* (em quantidade, prodigamente) pode não ser tão atual, mas foi imortalizada nessa linhas de *Castro Alves*, caras a quantos amam os livros e o pensamento:
_Oh! Bendito o que semeia_
_Livros, livros à mancheia_
_E manda o povo pensar_
_O livro caindo n'alma._
_É germe que faz a palma,_
_É chuva que faz o mar._​Saudações


----------



## rmata2009

coolbrowne said:


> Bueno, es cierto que "morre impunemente" corresponde a Sin embargo, si me permiten, no creo que haga sentido. En esta contrucción _impunidad_ resulta conectada directamente a _rey_, es decir, _dicho_ _rey _no fué punido. Al contrario creo que el sentido sería que el rey se murió y nadie fue punido por eso.


 
¿Cómo? Creo que se trata de una cuestión de interpretación. ¿"Impunemente", como adverbio, califica al verbo "morir", o al sustantivo "rey"? En todo caso es ambigua la construcción. Resolverla (que ya sería modificarle el escrito al poeta) sería optar por:

1. un rey muere impune
o
2. un rey es muerto impunemente (o matan a un rey impunemente)


----------



## almufadado

vf2000 said:


> Para o caso acima, o único que me sinto capaz de ajudar, eu diria "Gastava dinheiro *A RODO*"
> Nunca ouvi *A MÃO CHEIA* nesse sentido. Apenas para descrever uma bofetada bem dada, *DE MÃO CHEIA*.



"A rodo" ou mais comum de ouvir "a rodos" no plural.

A expressão é "à mão cheia"/"às mãos cheias" para descrever :
"abundância" (=  abundantemente, abundosamente, copiosamente, en abundancia ), gran quantidad.

Así tienes :
- Extrema abundancia, prodigalidad.   _Gastaba dinero *a mansalva. :
*_
te daré _*:

*_Gastava dinheiro_* à mão cheia.  
*_Gastava_*mãos cheias *__*de *_dinheiro.Gastava dinheiro _*a rodos.
*_Gastava dinheiro_* aos magotes*_.
Gastava _*magotes de *_dinheiro_*.*_
Gastava dinheiro* como se não houvesse amanhã*. (
El dinero gastado como si no hubiera mañana. -> sin temor del futuro/sin piensar )


Pero se 


> *mansalva**.*
> (De _mano_ y _salva_).
> *a **~**.*
> * 1.     * loc. adv. Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro.



tienes :



*"à certa" / "de certeza" / com certeza"-*> audacia, autoconfianza, certeza, certidumbre, certitud, confianza en sí mismo, seguridad, seguridad en sí mismo, temeridad
 *"Sem medo"/"Sem medos" (pop)/ "sem temor"  *-> sin miedo
*"á confiança" / "à cunfia" (Pop/jargon)*   -> confianza


----------

